# Lab Results



## cwaugh06 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm new here and I just have a few questions concerning my lab results...
I have a lot of symptoms indicating a thyroid issue...(fatigue, constipation, anxiety..among others) but my labs are within normal ranges.
They are as follows (and were drawn not fasting, in the afternoon)

Free T3 3.28
Free T4 .90
T3 Uptake 30.3
Tsh 2.21
Total T4 6.7

Any feedback would be appreiciated, I really don't know what I'm suppose to be comparing and looking for.


----------



## cwaugh06 (Oct 27, 2009)

Whoops, I just realized that I post in the wrong spot. Sorry!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cwaugh06 said:


> I'm new here and I just have a few questions concerning my lab results...
> I have a lot of symptoms indicating a thyroid issue...(fatigue, constipation, anxiety..among others) but my labs are within normal ranges.
> They are as follows (and were drawn not fasting, in the afternoon)
> 
> ...


Hello there and welcome to the board. Well, sadly we need the ranges for each result showing. Different labs use different ranges.

If you could get those ranges, I would appreciate it so much and I will give it my undivided attention.

More than anything, I and others here would like to help you understand your labs and much much more.


----------



## cwaugh06 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks!

The ranges are...
free t3 2.80-5.30
free t4 .80-2.20
t3 uptake 23.5-40.6
tsh .465-4.68
total t4 5.5-11.0

so..my results are all in the normal range, I don't understand why I still feel so terrible?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cwaugh06 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> The ranges are...
> free t3 2.80-5.30
> ...


Free T3 3.28
Free T4 .90
T3 Uptake 30.3
Tsh 2.21
Total T4 6.7

Okay...................had to put everything on one page so I could read it.

FT3 is below mid-range @4.05,mid-range of FT4 is 1.50 so that is low also. We like to see the Frees @ mid-range or a bit higher. FT3 is your "active" hormone so you don't really have much to go on especially since you don't have much FT4 to convert to FT3.

While your TSH is in range, I personally don't think that it is in a good place. Most feel best w/ TSH @ 1 or less and the Frees @ mid-range or higher as stated above.

Total T4 is bound and unbound hormone and this is a good example where it can be useful as it too is in the basement. Mid-range would be about 8.2

I am not surprised you feel terrible. Most of us would w/ numbers like that. Now............has your doctor commented; at all? Or are you left to your own devicies here?

Clearly something is afoot! Have you had any antibodies tests run such as TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab?

Having the above tests should clear up the mystery as they are indigenous to the thyroid.

I am thinking you are hypothyroid and in adrenal fatigue.


----------

